# Get W.I.S.E. Trail Camera Software for FREE when you purchase a LTL Acorn Game Camera



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

So if I download this I can use it with the other cameras too? Can you be more specific. I will be adding another camera to my lineup this year, so I am interested.


----------



## huntersclub.com (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it works with all digital game cameras.


----------



## tbone01 (May 11, 2009)

Sweet deal! I have been using the LTL trail cam for a few months now, and it works great. The video function is awesome, I can't believe how much stuff we were missing with our standard photo only cams. The camera also has a function where it takes pictures at specified intervals to monitor activity across a larger area (like a food plot). Great camera with the full spectrum of features. 

I've been using WISE for over a year now, and that software works great with all our cameras. A great tool that helps me catalog trail cam data between all our different properties and locations, cross referenced with weather, time, and moon data. Really cool. We'll be getting set up for our summer herd survey before too long, and the WISE software does all the work for us there providing herd analysis including buck to doe ratio and suggestions for harvesting deer to attain our desired ratio. Awesome.


----------



## huntersclub.com (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the praise tbone. I appreciate it. WISE will have two ways to do deer census before the late summer surveys start. I am adding in the Jacobson model (calculates everything with "branched" and "unbranched" bucks) for a wildlife biologist that helps manage 275,000 acres.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

WISE software is the real deal. It's easy to use and as tbone01 explains, allows the cross referencing of multiple data points. Highly recommended.


----------



## huntersclub.com (Aug 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## huntersclub.com (Aug 19, 2010)

We now offer the LTL Acorn MMS trail cam in addition to the 940 Low Glow and 5210A. As always, you get a free 1-year license of WISE with any trail cam purchase.


----------

